# Can I Get Correct Profile using GIMP or Inkscape?



## sherr717 (Oct 20, 2008)

Good Morning!

I am about to get into Sublimation but cannot spend $1000 on software right now! If I decide to use GIMP or Inkscape can I get the correct profile needed to correctly print?

TIA!


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Gimp is color managed, I don't know if Inkscape is fully color managed for print.

My recommendation would be to use PhotoShop Elements for bitmap drawings. I believe that Inkscape can do rasterized exports, but I am not an Inkscape user.

HOWEVER you will still need ICC profiles for your printer, ink and materials to get really good color.

-James


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Not sure what type of things you are going to be sublimating but the vast majority of people work with vector type programs such as Adobe Illustrator. Most custom apparel shops will not even accept Photoshop files.


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

Both should be ICC compliant, you can get generic profiles from your supplier.


----------



## baddjun1 (Aug 5, 2009)

As Dave said, the most important aspect is the ICC profiles supplied for the printer.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

As stated above....good prints are ICC dependent...that comes...or should come... With ink you buy.ICC profiles are set in the driver for your printer


----------



## sherr717 (Oct 20, 2008)

Ok so the profile has nothing to do with the program I use to create? Sorry but I am a newbie just want to make sure I get going using the right tools!


Thanks!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Crazy Lady... Not to worry about being a newbie...when I started sublimation in 1997, I knew less than anyone. There were just a few of us then, no forum like this and I made just about every mistake possible. So hang with us and don't hesitate if you have questions. The only dumb question is the one not asked!


----------



## tuckshop11 (Oct 15, 2012)

I too really need help with my sublimation printing.
I am using Gimp on a mac and i am aware of the colour management settings but i do not know how to complete all of the settings to get the right print nor do i have the icc profiles for the ink (lost info and supplier went out of business so cant even ask them)
I am using an epson b1100 to print flags.

Can anyone please help urgently! thanks


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

tuckshop11 said:


> nor do i have the icc profiles for the ink (lost info and supplier went out of business so cant even ask them)


Then why bother? If you don't have the profiles for your ink there's no point in trying to set up your software to print with a profile. You'll have more luck letting the printer adjust the colors (and tweaking the palette in Gimp) than using some other profile not meant for your inks.

Sounds like you got your ink a while ago. Sub ink is only good for a year or two, and that's only when it's been properly stored. Afterward it starts shifting colors and no profile in the world will correct it.


----------



## tuckshop11 (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks allot for that.
I must admit that i jumped into this and i am learning as i go!
I have had my inks under a year but it has just been stored on my desk.
Could you give me two pieces of advice? 1. where is a good place for me to get new quality inks and 2. when you say i should let the printer do the work, how do i allow this in the settings?

Sorry if i am sounding very inexperienced! but i am  

Thanks


----------



## SaB (May 15, 2007)

GIMP has color management ability but it does not work well. i would sa it does not wok at all...
If you dont want to spend fortune on software then go on ebay and pick old copy of adobe photoshop elements. v.6 will cost pennies and is excellent for the job! 
Also work fantastic with profiles.


----------

